# Model Y, unswitched 12vdc into frunk?



## bschuhma (Sep 3, 2019)

Can anyone help me find an unswitched 12vdc line for an accessory (W. A. S. P. Pedestrian speaker) and offer a way to terminate that in the frunk on a Model Y, please? 

I've seen a few YouTube videos of where I might find VC Right on a Model 3, but the Y is different, and then I still have the issue of getting it into the frunk, through the firewall. 

Is there a conduit I can use, or should I be thinking of drilling a 1/4" hole and close it up with silicone caulk? 

Thanks for any tips!  

Bret
2019 Model 3, 2020 Model Y


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

If the load is light, and I mean VERY light you can tap into the 12V battery under the cover. You have to be very careful though as any abnormal load will trigger the 12V warning in the car.
Do you know how many amps it pulls?


----------



## bschuhma (Sep 3, 2019)

Thanks for the reply, Trev. 

The WASP is USB powered, and based on the USB spec:
The *USB* 1. x and *2.0* specifications *provide* a 5 V supply on a single wire to *power* connected *USB* devices. A unit load is defined as 100 mA in *USB 2.0*, and 150 mA in *USB* 3.0. A device may draw a maximum of 5 unit loads (500 mA) from a port in *USB 2.0*; 6 (900 mA) in *USB* 3.0.

It's a USB 2.0 device, so I assume 500 MA? However, the provided speaker itself says 1A input.

When you say "minimal", how minimal is "minimal", do you think?

The speaker defaults to the wrong mode on power up, so you have to press the mode button a few times to get it into line-in mode, otherwise a switched input voltage might work.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

That’s a pretty light load so I think you’ll be ok. Give it a try ans see what happens. I have. Hansshow power trunk kit in my car and it’s powered directly from the 12V battery and I’ve never had any issues.


----------



## bschuhma (Sep 3, 2019)

TrevP said:


> That's a pretty light load so I think you'll be ok. Give it a try ans see what happens. I have. Hansshow power trunk kit in my car and it's powered directly from the 12V battery and I've never had any issues.


Are your wires just stuck under the battery clamps or more permanently affixed, as in soldered or tapped?

Thanks,

Bret


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

I soldered lugs and they’re tightened under the terminal clamps


----------



## bschuhma (Sep 3, 2019)

TrevP said:


> I soldered lugs and they're tightened under the terminal clamps


Trev,

You were right - it appears to be a very small load - too small for the car to notice. I've had the device installed about a week now and no warnings from the car. I didn't even go to the lengths you did by soldering lugs on. I just loosened the terminals, shoved the wire in and clamped it back down.

Thanks for the assistance!


----------

